# Frazzle's new book: A Field Guide to Supported Spinning



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

The Rookieâs Field Guide to Supported Spinning is now available in eBook formats (Kindle, ePub, Sony, Palm, and PDF). 

This one is completely a 'how to' guide ... I promised the next book would be happier! 

Here is the blurb:



> Not an exhaustive history of spinning (supported or otherwise), not a description of The One Right Way to Spin Supported nor a definition of The Best Kind of Spindle â¦ the Field Guide includes instructions for making your own supported spindles from inexpensive and easily obtained materials, and provides guidelines for scavenging your cupboards or local thrift store for spinning bowls. To make sure you are off on the right foot, the Field Guide also contains instructions on Spindle Quality Assurance: how to tell if the spindle youâve made (or acquired) will be good enough to learn on. Then, since the whole point of this adventure is to produce yarn, the book includes suggestions for selecting and preparing fibre, several methods for spinning one handed, clues to help you wind neatly onto the spindle shaft, and some techniques for plying and dealing with your finished yarn. Like all of the fibre arts, the real learning happens when you hold the tools and fibre in your hands and practice the skills in real life. The Field Guide will suggest possible routes you might take on your journey, but the path you take will be your own. Join us on a great yarn making adventure, itâs going to be fun!


Itâs priced at $6.75, but for my HT friends, this code (NB38E) will get you 30% off, putting it at just under five bucks ($4.72 to be precise). (Valid till the end of the month.)

This makes it two books in two years, and Iâm happy about that. 

Once I have the details from my printer (probably next week), I will start organizing a print run for those whoâd rather have a hard copy (the images and formatting are much nicer in hard copy than they are in electronic, as the constraints of epublishing really do limit what you can do). What will probably happen is that Iâll take preorders, to get together enough cash to fund the initial print run â¦ I expect that if I have 20 or 30 preorders, weâll be in good shape, and I think thatâs probably a realistic goal. More on that as things unfold.

Anyway â¦ here it is. I hope you like it, I am very pleased with it.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Bought one!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Thank you for supporting your local author! 

If anyone thinks they'd be interested in a printed copy (they should sell for under $20, shipped, will know more when I hear back from the printer but it certainly won't be more than that - likely between $15-20) ... anyway, if you might want a paper copy, let me know ... I need to get a guesstimate about how many to order.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'll buy one later this morning when my pay check hits my bank. Good work Frazzle!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

frazzlehead said:


> If anyone thinks they'd be interested in a printed copy ... I need to get a guesstimate about how many to order.


ME ME ME! 

I've just started spindling, and I'm sooo bad at it. I need a Field Guide! Thank you for writing this :bouncy:


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I would like mine autographed PLEASE!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww thanks you guys!

You make me feel so loved. 

PKBoo, you can do it! It just takes some practice and there are a few tricks.  I will be giving anyone who orders a printed copy _after _purchasing the eBook $5 off the price of the printed book, so if you want to download the PDF so you have something to start with, you won't be spending extra money!


----------

